#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-28
<ChinnoDog> hello
<maco> howdy
<ChinnoDog> some of you peeps look awfully familliar. Who here is actually in DC?
<dtchen> most of us are. Presently I am not.
<maco> atm, i'm in columbia, md
<maco> when im at home, i'm only about 50 feet into i-can-have-a-senator territory
<maco> (i live on the dc border)
 * ChinnoDog googles Columbia
<ChinnoDog> maco: Isn't that a long commute?
<dtchen> depends on time of day and direction
<dtchen> it's rarely a long commute for me, but I'm almost always going against the flow of traffic
<maco> ChinnoDog: 25 minutes
<dtchen> (I also take the train to/from work most days, so I don't drive)
<maco> i tried taking the train home from work before i got a car. a coworker was about to drop me off at a rally shady MARC station when we found a decapitated dog and decided against that
<maco> *really shady
<maco> it was just a bus-stop-like hut next to some tracks and a sign warning to be careful when crossing the tracks to get to the hut
<dtchen> hmm, the one on the camden line?
<maco> no building, nothing to buy a ticket...just the backend of a parking lot for a bunch of warehouses
<ChinnoDog> creepy
<dtchen> heh, that sounds like most marc stations :-)
<maco> totally not like the marc station chuck picked me up at for CALUG meetings!
<maco> that had a building with benches and stuff
<dtchen> odenton? yeah, I go there
<maco> yeah odenton sounds right
<dtchen> <3 public transportation benefit
<dtchen> unlimited metro and marc for $230 not out of my pocket
<maco> oh yeah i heard your car got totalled
<maco> the guy at peregrine mentioned it
<dtchen> yep, that was lovely
<dtchen> at least DC DMV dismissed the citation, towing and storage fees
<dtchen> I wasn't about to pony up $3400 + damage
<maco> er, not the guy that works there that was babysitting it. the guy who uses linux and went to Wooten
<dtchen> (yeah, Cliff)
<ChinnoDog> With some luck I will be in the DC area soon.
<dtchen> ChinnoDog: neat. Might you be in DC proper or "just" in the metro area?
<ChinnoDog> Metro area. Virginia on the orange line.
<dtchen> cool
<dtchen> I'm in NW DC, but work is (roughly) in Baltimore.
<maco> ChinnoDog: GMU?
<ChinnoDog> uh.. lets see.. where is that..
<ChinnoDog> No, further west. Dunn Loring.
<dtchen> well, at least you wouldn't be too far from a MicroCenter
<maco> oh yeah, one metro stop and a 10 minute walk
<ChinnoDog> I noticed that!
<ChinnoDog> <3 Microcenter
<ncweber> Oh man, I am so glad they put one in Rockville.  I was getting tired of having to go all the way out to Vienna. :P
<dtchen> the funny thing is that I haven't had a need to go to MicroCenter in ages; my laptop is working (FSVOI), and I just popped 8 GB RAM into it
<dtchen> there's a lot of sand and dust in this thing, but that goes with the territory
<ncweber> I do have to say, I am not loving the chicklet style keyboard on my new netbook.  I kind like to feel where my keys are.
<dtchen> I'd love a real Model M in a laptop :-)
<ncweber> Model M?
<dtchen> the greatest keyboard
<ncweber> Ah, not familiar with it.
<maco> ncweber: big clicky ibm keyboard from the 80s
<ncweber> Ohhhh, those things. :)
<maco> use it to knock on a steel firedoor with it, and you'll the dent the door but leave the keyboard unharmed
<ncweber> I remember them.  Yikes, I was accidentally hit in the head with one.  You don't forget an embarrassing injury like that.
<ChinnoDog> There is a company that makes those for the nostalgic.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-29
<ChinnoDog> meeting?
<ChinnoDog> meeting: are you a bot?
<meeting> ChinnoDog: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<ChinnoDog> that answers that.
<maco> is that our usual meetbot?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-30
<ChinnoDog> maco: what does the meetbot do?
<maco> ChinnoDog: if we have a formal meeting in the channel it records topics, actions, etc. and also logs it
<ChinnoDog> maco: how often does that happen?
<maco> not in a while...
<ChinnoDog> maco: how often do peeps show up at the Saturday meetings?
<maco> there's usually a couple people i think
<maco> especially since kevin lives across the street from the restaurant
<ChinnoDog> Nice. I like that area. If I lived there I would walk through the zoo in the morning.
<ChinnoDog> Do any of you go to HacDC?
<maco> kevin used to be a member but $50/mo and only going there once every few months turned out to be economically silly
<maco> ive gone up a few times, but...i'm not into hardware, and i can code at home so....
<ChinnoDog> Is it a nice place?
<maco> they got a way larger space last year
<maco> now theyve got a couple big rooms and 2 restrooms
<ChinnoDog> sounds nice
<ChinnoDog> I need to check it out.
<dtchen> so nice to be back in the District
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-06-27
<rigel> ohai
<marcoceppi> o/
<rigel> i am interning at a nonprofit in dc that uses lubuntu on their desktops, and it sounds like they need some occasional support
<rigel> at least the less technically proficient users
<maco> feel free to send support questions to ubuntu-us-dc@lists.ubuntu.com
<rigel> excellent
<maco> which nonprofit?
<rigel> keionline.org
<rigel> is there a newer website than dc.ubuntu-us.org?
<maco> no
<maco> if it says we havent done anything except chatter on the mailing list since september, that's correct
<bcurtiswx> we ended up getting our LoCo re-recognized right?
<semitones> is it possible to have a multiway video chat?
<maco> bcurtiswx: no
<maco> at least, not as far as i know
<maco> we definitely expired
<bcurtiswx> maco, hmm OK thx
<maco> and got at "no" on the rerecognizing at the attempt that was made
<maco> kevin ordered CDs right before the expiration though
<ChinnoDog> whoa. There is life in this channel.
<ChinnoDog> hi rigel
<ChinnoDog> hi maco
<rigel> hi
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-06-27
<ChinnoDog> dc loco expired?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-06-24
<ChinnoDog> yawn
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-06-25
<adom> burp
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-06-26
<ChinnoDog> I dislike moving.
<adom> At least you're getting a boat.
<ChinnoDog> Haha! I like your attitude.
<ChinnoDog> You could get a boat.
<ChinnoDog> I think everyone should live on a boat.
<marcoceppi> I have, it's awesome
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: sailboat?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-06-27
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: yeah, a Catalina 42
<ChinnoDog> Cool. I've never seen one of those.
<ChinnoDog> I bought a Catalina 27.
<marcoceppi> ah, I love Catalinas, they're great boats
<ChinnoDog> My TV won't fit on it though. :-( If it did it would be like watching an IMAX
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-06-27
<swift110> heya
<swift110> hey
